# Replacement Doors



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone have a recommendation on where to order Keystone Parts from? I need to order two 48 x 14 doors for the front bunkhouse wardrobes. My doors only come down to about a foot off the floor, and there is a shite board under that. I am planning on putting shelves in the wardrobes, but if I don't replace the doors, then I'll have a big area of wasted space at the bottom that won't be accessible. My local dealer wants $76.00 each. Holman can get them for about $42.00 plus $39 in shipping and handling. Any help on where to get parts cheap would be much appreciated. I'd just have them drop shipped, so the location of the dealer won't matter.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

You can try here, hope this works for you. http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/rv_part...accessories.htm
they are sometimes a little cheaper then most. Good luck


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on where to order Keystone Parts from? I need to order two 48 x 14 doors for the front bunkhouse wardrobes. My doors only come down to about a foot off the floor, and there is a shite board under that. I am planning on putting shelves in the wardrobes, but if I don't replace the doors, then I'll have a big area of wasted space at the bottom that won't be accessible. My local dealer wants $76.00 each. Holman can get them for about $42.00 plus $39 in shipping and handling. Any help on where to get parts cheap would be much appreciated. I'd just have them drop shipped, so the location of the dealer won't matter.


I found this link from another outbacker who replaced some cabinet doors. You can specify any size you need. I haven't looked at the cost for your size, but it is pretty easy to figure it out.

rockler.com

Good luck.

--Greg


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You can get a perfect match for the cabinet doors at Home Depot. They have to order them but they are the exact size you want and come with very good hinge hard ware. Price is not too bad but they are still not too cheap.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> Anyone have a recommendation on where to order Keystone Parts from? I need to order two 48 x 14 doors for the front bunkhouse wardrobes. My doors only come down to about a foot off the floor, and there is a shite board under that. I am planning on putting shelves in the wardrobes, but if I don't replace the doors, then I'll have a big area of wasted space at the bottom that won't be accessible. My local dealer wants $76.00 each. Holman can get them for about $42.00 plus $39 in shipping and handling. Any help on where to get parts cheap would be much appreciated. I'd just have them drop shipped, so the location of the dealer won't matter.


I found this link from another outbacker who replaced some cabinet doors. You can specify any size you need. I haven't looked at the cost for your size, but it is pretty easy to figure it out.

rockler.com

Good luck.

--Greg
[/quote]

Thanks, Greg. It looks like those are identical to what the OB comes with. They are even thermo foil. That's probably where Keystone get them.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rockler does not sell direct to the public so you will need to go to a store that sells them. I purchase 3 doors from Home Depot as I mentioned before. I am sure most of the big box hardware stores can order them for you.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Rockler does not sell direct to the public so you will need to go to a store that sells them. I purchase 3 doors from Home Depot as I mentioned before. I am sure most of the big box hardware stores can order them for you.


You can order the rockler doors from Home Depot? I didn't know that. I assumed that you were talking about a matching style that would be painted.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ColoradoChip said:


> Rockler does not sell direct to the public so you will need to go to a store that sells them. I purchase 3 doors from Home Depot as I mentioned before. I am sure most of the big box hardware stores can order them for you.


You can order the rockler doors from Home Depot? I didn't know that. I assumed that you were talking about a matching style that would be painted.
[/quote]

No they are an exact match, thermofoil treated with installation hardware. Below are two of the doors I purchased for under the bunk bed. Before it was just a solid panel.


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Rockler does not sell direct to the public so you will need to go to a store that sells them. I purchase 3 doors from Home Depot as I mentioned before. I am sure most of the big box hardware stores can order them for you.


You can order the rockler doors from Home Depot? I didn't know that. I assumed that you were talking about a matching style that would be painted.
[/quote]

No they are an exact match, thermofoil treated with installation hardware. Below are two of the doors I purchased for under the bunk bed. Before it was just a solid panel.









[/quote]

Than't great to know. Thanks alot!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Rockler does not sell direct to the public so you will need to go to a store that sells them.


When did they stop selling to the public?


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, so I got my doors from Rockler, and they are very white. The doors on my outback are more off white or cream. I went back on the website, and I don't see any options for different colors. Have you guys just been living with the colorao difference, or did I screw something up on my order, or did Rockler maybe change the color? Here is the link I followed:

http://www.rockler.com/custom_doors_and_dr...amp;w=0&f=d


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Anyone??


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have to order "Antique White" the default is "Matte White" which is too bright..


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Now I know the problem. Rockler gets these from Quality Doors. Quality Doors sellt the RTF in 6 different colors, but Rockler only offers them in Matte White. I guess I'll go order them from HD in Antique White and return these. It's a 25% restocking fee, but better than completely eating the cost!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

When you finish your mod, let see the pictures









Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You can get a perfect match for the cabinet doors at Home Depot. They have to order them but they are the exact size you want and come with very good hinge hard ware. Price is not too bad but they are still not too cheap.


I ordered mine from HD (made two addtional drawers) and they are great. Only problem is it took almost 5 weeks to arrive.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can get a perfect match for the cabinet doors at Home Depot. They have to order them but they are the exact size you want and come with very good hinge hard ware. Price is not too bad but they are still not too cheap.


I ordered mine from HD (made two addtional drawers) and they are great. Only problem is it took almost 5 weeks to arrive.
[/quote]

We just ordered 2 new doors for the storage shelves in the bathroom. 10 days order to my front door.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> You can get a perfect match for the cabinet doors at Home Depot. They have to order them but they are the exact size you want and come with very good hinge hard ware. Price is not too bad but they are still not too cheap.


I ordered mine from HD (made two addtional drawers) and they are great. Only problem is it took almost 5 weeks to arrive.
[/quote]

We just ordered 2 new doors for the storage shelves in the bathroom. 10 days order to my front door.
[/quote]

Standard size or custom?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You can get a perfect match for the cabinet doors at Home Depot. They have to order them but they are the exact size you want and come with very good hinge hard ware. Price is not too bad but they are still not too cheap.


I ordered mine from HD (made two addtional drawers) and they are great. Only problem is it took almost 5 weeks to arrive.
[/quote]

We just ordered 2 new doors for the storage shelves in the bathroom. 10 days order to my front door.
[/quote]

Standard size or custom?
[/quote]

Custom 8x46 and 8x49 or at least I think that would be a custom size.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I've gotten doors from Rockler twice for the OB. While the color isn't perfect they are in places that it isn't noticable. Nice to know about Quality Door now.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Home Depot sources the doors from Quality Door.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Rockler does not sell direct to the public so you will need to go to a store that sells them. I purchase 3 doors from Home Depot as I mentioned before. I am sure most of the big box hardware stores can order them for you.


I am about as public as one can get and I have been ordering from Rockler for the last 10 years.

Leon


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Rockler does not sell direct to the public so you will need to go to a store that sells them. I purchase 3 doors from Home Depot as I mentioned before. I am sure most of the big box hardware stores can order them for you.


I am about as public as one can get and I have been ordering from Rockler for the last 10 years.

Leon








[/quote]

Well when I said that I could not find any way to order doors directly from Rockler. I assumed (bad thing sometimes) that you had to go through a dealer or installer to order them.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi all, 
I have to tell you all that myself being mainly a lurker, have learned so much from so many people on the site. Even though I am a newby, and have only had our Outback for about ten months, now feel pretty confident that there are MOD'S that will definitely be beneficial and make our camping easier.
I'm not too sure that DW will feel the same as me, but I think that as long as I start small, she will be OK.

Like I said, Thanks to everyone for some great ideas,
I'll let you know how I make out,

Dan


----------

